# How to skip ahead more than one page on Kindle 2?



## eternal21 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi,
I've just purchased Kindle 2, and absolutely love it.  From reviews on Amazon I've noticed one major complaint about it, is the fact that you can't skip more than one page at a time.  Supposedly on original Kindle you could just press Alt+Next Page to jump a number of pages ahead, but that trick no longer seems to work on my Kindle 2.

I know I can manually enter location I want to go to, but it takes too long, and same goes for searching for a paragraph I remember reading last.  

Is there some method I'm not aware of?  Are they planning on releasing a firmware update to get Alt+Next Page to work?  Thanks!


----------



## khwiggins2 (Jan 21, 2010)

You can jump from chapter to chapter using the joystick. not sure how to specify a page number though.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

khwiggins2 said:


> You can jump from chapter to chapter using the joystick. not sure how to specify a page number though.


Moving by chapter/section using the joystick only works on books set up to take advantage of this feature. Most books I have seen do not take advantage of this.

You can use the "Table of Contents" when one is defined for the book. I have seen this enabled most often. When a Table of Contents is defined, this is the default menu item within a book. Otherwise the default item is "Go to Beginning" which then puts "Go to Location" just one item below.

If I read a section I want to return to, I add a note, highlight, or sometimes bookmark the page. Then I use the menu option "My Notes & Marks" to go to the specific spot. I sometimes bookmark chapters (or every 5 chapters) in a book that does not have a Table of Contents or chapter marking.

If a book page is 12-18 locations, then going to a location 100 more than the current location would be about 5 pages. I sometimes look for a spot in an unmarked book by moving through by 1000 locations at a time.

However, mainly I make sure that the Kindle saves my place by going to the Home page and putting my K2 to sleep so that unintended button presses through the cover do not cause my K2 to move from the spot I was when last reading the book.


----------

